
A prettier Jira alternative that is free too - jiteshdugar
https://codegiant.io
======
marky_nolan
Interface looks beautiful

------
bradknowles
Jira != CI

~~~
marky_nolan
So, this tool has more than Jira minus the Jira complexity.

